# Medicare login



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Has anyone here been able to log in to his/her US medicare account from the medicare website? Your personal account is accessible by logging into mymedicare.gov from the main medicare.gov home page. This was my first attempt from Mexico and I kept getting errors with messages like ... Unable to connect, the site may be too busy, could be a firewall, try again later. I had used it in the States with no problem and with the same computer. I tried all the cookie tricks I knew, including simply giving them total permission to write cookies (for a few minutes only), I disabled my ABP but still couldn't connect. 

Eventually, I was able to get the number of medicare tech support and the rep there told me that access to mymedicare.gov was not allowed from outside the country even though we can look at any of the other features from the home page. I was surprised since I can access all aspects of the SS website without problems, but it's a different system, of course. I even tried my VPN and I couldn't log in. However, I know that some tech support people know more than others so I thought I'd check here to see if anyone has been successful and, if so, how they did it. By the way, I was using Win 7 Pro with Firefox 42.0. I also tried Chrome but it simply said access was refused.

Thanks.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Tried it with and without my VPN and no luck.


----------



## MJD13 (Aug 11, 2014)

Worked for me using our VPN network that we use by default. So, it's not "down". Didn't try our non VPN network.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Logged in just now with no problems. I am using Win7 Ultimate, Chrome browser and Zenmate (free VPN extension for Chrome).


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Aha! Good to know ... for all of us. So, clearly, some are more stealthy than others. MJD13 -- which VPN are you using? 

For the record, I was using TunnelBear which I had downloaded to solve an email lockout problem with Hotmail and Yahoo when entering different countries. I hadn't tried it for anything else.

Now, I'm wondering if the MC tech dept. is building and maintaining a list of VPN IP addresses used and are just catching up on the others, in which case our time is limited. Also, do VPNs periodically change their IP addresses? Anyone know?

Thanks, and any more VPNs that work for this are welcome.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

By the way, the latest free version of TunnelBear gets me in just fine, too.


----------

